# USC MFA Film Production- Spring Application



## vantheman1790 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Everybody, 

 I just submitted my application for Spring at USC and noticed nobody has started a thread about it yet. Anybody else submit as well? How do you feel about your application (or if you're like me and are reapplying) your new application? 

Does anyone know how many are admitted in the spring? Considering that some people from fall were offered spring spots instead via the waitlist option.


----------



## RWF (Sep 10, 2012)

Is the GRE required for Film & TV? Also why did you choose Spring?


----------



## Carolina Mind (Sep 14, 2012)

I applied to USC last December for the fall semester and did not get in.  However, I did take advantage of the opportunity to be considered for Spring 2013.  I am using the same application, but I really wish I could have rewritten one or two things, especially my statement of purpose.  I don't think I made it clear that USC is my number one choice.

I think it would be an absolute miracle for me to get in.  Mainly because I did not have good grades in undergrad for various reasons.  I've been out of school for a decade now and after series of life experiences, I decided I really wanted to do this.  I do have some experience working in film such as interning at a production company and working at a large film festival. I also was a fairly successful standup comedian and now produce comedy shows for local television.  Just not sure how all that factors in.

I know he didn't go to film school, but I'd love to write and direct in the way Woody Allen has. I just feel like my grades are low enough, that there is no way I'll get in in.  Why the hell did I take to stupid accounting classes? (head in hands)   

What do you guys think? 

Good luck!


----------



## Carolina Mind (Oct 9, 2012)

That's awesome!  Did you have it yet?  What was it like?  I only received an email asking for my transcript from Duke where I have been studying Documentary Arts in the Graduate Certificate program.


----------



## Munsroy (Oct 12, 2012)

hi guys, first time posting. got accepted into USC Spring 2013 for MFA film/tv production. Anyone else?


----------



## Moira (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats, Guys! I am applying for fall next year, maybe you can share your experiences as soon as your semester has started? Or even your experiences in the selection process?


----------



## mcantu (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey I was on the waiting-list and was just accepted into the MFA production program too. The cost is pretty daunting but I'm hoping it'll be well worth it


----------



## Aglick (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats to those of you that got in for the spring.  I'm a current student at SC and I'll be moving in the spring in order to move to a dog friendly apartment.  If any of you are interested in subleasing my place please check it out at the link below.  It's ultra affordable, safe, and overall a great place to live.

http://losangeles.craigslist.o.../sub/3426692711.html


----------



## Moira (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Guys,

maybe you can help me with an issue about my application to USC. I am applying for the Film & Television Production program where I have to submit a Visual Sample. I decided to take the Photo Option, as I am a trained photographer. I told a simple narrative story with my pictures, but I am also supposed to send in a "one-page narrative about the character being portrayed in the photos". So now I am asking myself, do they want a character description or a narrative story, and if the latter: should that be the story I captured in the pictures? I mean, a story tells aspects of a character, but doesn't emphasise mostly on the character, yet a character description is no narrative. How did you guys solve/understand this?

I would apprechiate your help!

Moira


----------



## freakyfreddy (Nov 24, 2012)

It would be easier to describe the character's story captured in the pictures. I think that is what they had in mind. 

Think of it as any other story about a character. There are some descriptions but most of their personality is portrayed in their actions.

For example, if I was doing "Pinocchio" (although I'm sure they want an original character) I would tell the story of his life, and the pictures would show main plot points like him transforming from inanimate to living, going to school and meeting the cats, going into the whale, transforming into a real boy, etc. 

Hope that helps. FYI I am not applying to their Film/Production program and I never have, maybe some insight from someone who applied and got in would be helpful, too.


----------



## Moira (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you, freakyfreddy, that is exactly what I had in mind - a story that gives insight into the character, which every well-told story should do. With my photo strip, I actually adapted a fairy tale, but turned into a one-page short story, making some changes. I hope it is original enough for the board from USC.

What do the others think, who already have applied or got accepted? Any experiences with the Photo Option?


----------



## Xay (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by RWF:
> Is the GRE required for Film & TV? Also why did you choose Spring?



It's necessary, but not truly important. So long as you can read and write it isn't a real factor.


----------



## Xay (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by mcantu:
> Hey I was on the waiting-list and was just accepted into the MFA production program too. The cost is pretty daunting but I'm hoping it'll be well worth it



Congrats. Don't sweat the cost. I was a Spring admit and got called to come in for the Fall. The film program is expensive for everyone so to be honest, you just have to get over it, and just get through it. So long as you can get loans you'll be ok.


----------



## LittleJoe (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi All,
My son is applying for Cinema Arts at USC for the fall of 2013. In the writing sample he is to "Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop." No more than two pages. He has a great idea (I think) but is struggling with how much detail and depth they require for a "concept". 

Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated.

ASAP if possible.

I'm rooting for all of you and it is very inspiring to see how supportive you are of each other!

Thanks in advance!


----------

